# شرح عربى لبرنامج autocad 2009 3d



## ahmed shawky (5 أكتوبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


*اقدم لكم اليوم شرح عربى لبرنامج *


*AUTOCAD 2009 3D

**والشرح عباره عن عدد من الفيديوهات مقسمه الى
9 جزء 
بدتخل كل جزء مجموعه اخرى من الفيديوهات تتراوح بين 5:7 فيديوهات


حجم الفيديو *


*188 MB*


*صيغه الفيديو*


*FLV*



*المجموعات مجمعه على لينك واحد*​​

Download autocad (3D) rar
​

​


----------



## ابراهيم2111 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zakimc (8 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed shawky (11 أكتوبر 2012)

ابراهيم2111 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير





zakimc قال:


> بارك الله فيك




اشكر ردودكم الطيبه ووفقكم الله​


----------



## م محمد درويش (30 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------

